# best workout to do with CELL MASS????



## eshban (Nov 23, 2008)

i have just purchased CELL MASS. Now i want to ask that can which training i will do while using it?

Can i do STRENGTH training or can i do MUSCLE BUILDING training. And currently i am in SIZE GAINING phase and doing exercise from last 2 years.

currently i am following this workout

Dumbbell & Barbell Mass Workout - Muscle & Strength

i have doing this workout from last 3 months.

so i will start my CELL MASS from next month. can i change my training with it and which is better (a) Strength training or (b) Muscle MAss Training.

Plz reply


----------



## Built (Nov 23, 2008)

It's just overpriced creatine. Train however you like.


----------



## biggfly (Nov 23, 2008)

That workout program for the most part, sucks. There are a few elements that are good, but the overall grade of it is shit.


----------



## nni (Nov 23, 2008)

listen, training is primary, supplements are tertiary. so the question should never be "what workout with this supplement."


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2008)

Exactly the same workout programs i would reccomend to you sans the Cell Mass...

- Compound Exercises
- Balance between Upper and Lower body.
- Balance between Pushing and Pulling.
- Progressive Overload.

Jeez, its just a supplement, dude. Not like its pure gorilla test or something.


----------



## Built (Nov 24, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Exactly the same workout programs i would reccomend to you sans the Cell Mass...
> 
> - Compound Exercises
> - Balance between Upper and Lower body.
> ...




Now, if you DO get your hands on pure gorilla test, here's the ultimate workout: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/94510-my-new-routine-please-critique.html


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2008)

Built said:


> Now, if you DO get your hands on pure gorilla test, here's the ultimate workout: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/94510-my-new-routine-please-critique.html



Absolutely!

The combination of those two things will produce bodybuilder-level gains without the need for steroids, or even food!

YOU CAN LIVE OFF MANLINESS.


----------

